# 27 inch spoke question



## Sven (Aug 2, 2018)

I just stripped down the rear wheel on my 79 Suburban. I removed the spokes and place them in separate piles, gear side in one pile and a pile in nongear side.
Question - Did schwinn use the the same length spoke for both sides? 
As everyone knows, the gear side should halve shorter spokes, than that of the nongear side. There's usually only a 2 or 3 mm difference. 
I measured a few of them from each pile . Then all of them.  About 90% came out to the same measurement. I did have about 3 that were about 2 mm shorter. The majority were 11 3/4 inches or 298 mm.


----------



## mongeese (Aug 3, 2018)

Schwinn !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2018)

I can't say what Schwinn did on the Suburban, but the 61-62 Corvette 5 speeds had the same size spoke on both sides and it used the same hub that was on the 10 speeds.


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 3, 2018)

Does this mean that the offset is very low, and the nipples grabbed different amounts of thread? Or the flanges are different heights? Or the crosses are 3 and 4?


----------



## Sven (Aug 3, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Does this mean that the offset is very low, and the nipples grabbed different amounts of thread? Or the flanges are different heights? Or the crosses are 3 and 4?




The left and right hub flanges are the same size [ 45mm center hole to center hole]  It's a small flagged / schwinn approved French made hub.

If my calculations are correct , my ERD is 619mm

Plugging the measurements into spoke length calculators that are on line . The results are 300mm non gear side, 298mm gear side. Each calculator gives slightly different result. But in same the ball park.

A  spoke has a 56tpi . 2mm would be about 3.5 threads.


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 14, 2018)

I recall all being the same length..
  11 9/16"


----------

